# Sunday 13th April ProDrive Banbury GTROC exclusive tour of the factory



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

The GTROC and Forum Members are invited to an exclusive non public open day at the ProDrive Factory Banbury to include the Heritage Museum on Sunday 13th April

Prodrive is one of the world's leading motorsport businesses. For more than 29 years, they have been running race and rallying programmes for some of the biggest names in the sport, including Aston Martin, Subaru, Ford, Porsche, Honda, BMW and MINI. At the same time we provide race and rally cars for private teams

We will be given a guided tour of the factory and access to the Prodrive heritage museum.

This is a charity day authorised by ProDrive founder David Richards and all proceeds from the day will go to help raise money for specialist spinal injury rehabilitation equipment.

The day will run from 11:00am where we will meet at ProDrive and the tour will last approx. 4 hours although we can spend longer in the Heritage Museum.

There is a suggested minimum donation of £30.00 per tour attendee and the tour can accommodate up to around 50 persons. 

No charge for children and partners in a paid entrants car.

More info to follow, we will organise meet up points on route and a possible run to a local hotel afterwards.

Please add your names to the list, we will open up a shop item on www.gtroc.org shortly..

Rog350z - GTROC Chairman
John Miskin
Blue34


----------



## Dele Z. (Jun 14, 2007)

Is it too late to join this or can I pay in the GTROC shop today?


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

Hi no not too late I'll leave the shop item up right up until the day, you would be very welcome, just heard we will have a model year 2014 GTR loaner there on the day for look around and it's a big car park too


----------

